# What is this?



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

What are the causes? Why do I have it? And most importantly how do I get rid of it?


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

Staghorn?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, staghorn algae. Usually happened when my po4 was too low, maybe some other things as well. Do you have some info about water parameters, fertilization schedule, lighting etc...


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

+ 1 staghorn. 

Do you have CO2 running?


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes I have co2 running 4-5bps on a heavily planted 75g with 321w of lighting. Ferts are only flourish iron every 8-10 days as needed and root tabs.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

tyjo1334 said:


> Yes I have co2 running 4-5bps on a heavily planted 75g with 321w of lighting. Ferts are only flourish iron every 8-10 days as needed and root tabs.


Than my guess would be your tank is out of PO4...


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am on my second triple dose of excel today(first was on Saturday) I'm doing a capful for every 10g. I also added a capful of flourish for a multi-nutrient dose because I noticed my vails were showing nutrient deficiency as well and had a couple transparent leaves.


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

You might think about using dry ferts. Then you can dose whats needed specificaly. It does sound like your tank is low, or out of phosphate. You want your po4 level aroung.5-1.5 Depending on the amount of plants.


----------



## tyjo1334 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am ordering dry ferts tonight.


----------

